# Last nights herping pics



## JasonL (Dec 8, 2009)

Here are some pics from last night herping trip, good night all up, a few frogs (only photographed the cream  ), 2 x BTS, 1 x Carpet Snake, 1 x XOS Dwarf Crowned and a couple of geckos (not photographed)

so.. here they are...






















































Hot night's weren't made for sleeping......


----------



## mwloco (Dec 8, 2009)

the dwarf crowned is so glossy and beautiful!


----------



## levis04 (Dec 8, 2009)

Nice pics Jason!


----------



## DDALDD (Dec 8, 2009)

Awesome mate, well done.


----------



## beersdave (Dec 8, 2009)

thanks for sharing


----------



## JasonL (Dec 8, 2009)

yeah, I was a bit tired, didn't get home till 3.30... fell into a coma, kids were happy as they could not wake me to take them to school... I was up for 25 hours straight...


----------



## reptiledude1 (Dec 8, 2009)

soo good mate


----------



## r3ptile.boy (Dec 8, 2009)

nice finds, woo 3:30 thats dedication hsaha


----------



## JasonL (Dec 8, 2009)

r3ptile.boy said:


> nice finds, woo 3:30 thats dedication hsaha



You don't find cool herps going to bed by 9 .... my only problem is I have found most of the herps in Sydney and have to travel further a field to find new things, and these things are often rare and take alot of effort to find.


----------



## DDALDD (Dec 8, 2009)

JasonL said:


> You don't find cool herps going to bed by 9 .... my only problem is I have found most of the herps in Sydney and have to travel further a field to find new things, and these things are often rare and take alot of effort to find.



Looks like it was well worth it though 

What are the BTS like to get a photo of? More difficult than your average carpet? Very jealous.


----------



## JasonL (Dec 8, 2009)

BTS are easy peezy, I love the things... only difficult if your scared, which there is no need to be.


----------



## JasonL (Dec 8, 2009)

DDALDD, that carpet snake was a phyco as a broke ice addict .


----------



## billiemay (Dec 8, 2009)

Great photos of the BTS. I love their big eyes


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 8, 2009)

Great pics Jason, what a night you must have had.


----------



## jamesf55 (Dec 8, 2009)

nice shots, well done with the iteratus, guessing this was all seen up central coast way? what type of geckos? just broad tails?

thanks.


----------



## beatlloydy (Dec 8, 2009)

sooo jealous..was this you and Colin on a Northern trip? great photos. Went for a walk tonight with my 10YO through RNP but far too windy for herps...saw a few wobblies and wabbits but that was all.


----------



## JasonL (Dec 9, 2009)

jamesf55 said:


> nice shots, well done with the iteratus, guessing this was all seen up central coast way? what type of geckos? just broad tails?
> 
> thanks.



Thanks, we found 7 iteratus all up, though probably could of doubled that if we really tried, they were everywhere. Yes, they were just a couple of grav female broadies.... and yes, central coast area


----------



## JasonL (Dec 9, 2009)

beatlloydy said:


> sooo jealous..was this you and Colin on a Northern trip? great photos. Went for a walk tonight with my 10YO through RNP but far too windy for herps...saw a few wobblies and wabbits but that was all.



Yes, Col and I went out to look for a new species of mammal we found last time, but the mysterious "Koala Rabbit" eluded us again, and we had to put up with finding snakes and frogs.


----------



## Fuscus (Dec 9, 2009)

Good photos - love the diamond


----------



## Chris.j (Dec 9, 2009)

Nice pics Jason!


----------



## dickyknee (Dec 9, 2009)

Nice pics mate good to see the trip was worth it .
Thats a cracker of a carpet snake too .....


----------



## JasonL (Dec 9, 2009)

dickyknee said:


> Nice pics mate good to see the trip was worth it .
> Thats a cracker of a carpet snake too .....



You should come next time..... no walking, I promise


----------



## Acrochordus (Dec 9, 2009)

Nice pics, is that the first time you have encounted a Dwarf Crowned Snake and a Brown Tree Snake where you go herping during the night?.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## gecko-mad (Dec 9, 2009)

great pics mate


----------



## DDALDD (Dec 9, 2009)

JasonL said:


> Yes, Col and I went out to look for a new species of mammal we found last time, but the mysterious "Koala Rabbit" eluded us again, and we had to put up with finding snakes and frogs.



I've heard the moon needs to be just right to see them...


----------



## JasonL (Dec 9, 2009)

Acrochordus said:


> Nice pics, is that the first time you have encounted a Dwarf Crowned Snake and a Brown Tree Snake where you go herping during the night?.
> Thanks Tim.



No, both are common species on the Central Coast.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 9, 2009)

Are these pics from the Central coast?


----------



## JasonL (Dec 9, 2009)

no, from my camera :lol:, but taken at the Central Coast


----------



## Walker (Dec 9, 2009)

Well done mate great finds!!


----------



## adz83 (Dec 9, 2009)

looks like a worth while adventure nice work


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 9, 2009)

JasonL said:


> no, from my camera :lol:, but taken at the Central Coast


Can u recommend any good areas or is it a trade secret?
U can pm me if u want


----------



## JasonL (Dec 10, 2009)

There are stacks of good areas, any state forest or NP that is out of the way is great, on main roads you find more road kill, dirt / rough roads or roads that don't go anywhere usually don't see to much traffic. Diamonds and crowned snakes are all over the place..


----------



## snocodile (Dec 10, 2009)

nice pics love the diamond


----------



## dickyknee (Dec 10, 2009)

JasonL said:


> You should come next time..... no walking, I promise



Aslong as I don't have to drive i'll be in ....


----------

